# Recommended File Brand



## JohnnyTK (Feb 21, 2020)

I have been using files from Home Depot, but have decided to file some knife blanks and was considering elevating my game when it came to files any suggestions of brands would be appreciated?


----------



## Brent H (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi JohnnyTK, 

I have had good luck with Nicholson files.  Recently I purchased a couple file handles from Canadian Tire that clamp onto the file - so far they are really good.

I have a few Princess Auto files that perform well for brass and aluminium....not as great on harder metals


----------



## JohnnyTK (Feb 21, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hi JohnnyTK,
> 
> I have had good luck with Nicholson files.  Recently I purchased a couple file handles from Canadian Tire that clamp onto the file - so far they are really good.
> 
> I have a few Princess Auto files that perform well for brass and aluminium....not as great on harder metals



Thanks for input.
CTC has a clearance on the file handles, next on my list to stop in and pick up a few.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 21, 2020)

Nicholson files when new are very, very good. PA is not bad, but not as great as brand name.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 21, 2020)

Beware fake Nicholson files when ordering online. I’ve ordered some from amazon that were crap (curves like a violin box)

I order my files from KBC and they are really good (Nicholson). Or I get from Kms




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 21, 2020)

If Amazon sent you fake files then just send them back for free or get a refund and scrap them.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 21, 2020)

I saw a while ago that the Nicholson files have copies of them out there the difference is they are spelling it slightly different.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Feb 21, 2020)

KBC is right around the corner from my office, never thought of them. Also technician at our shop mentioned PFERD does anyone have any experience with the brand?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 21, 2020)

These are German made files. At least their more professional set is. Thus they should be of a very good quality. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Handle-Americ...W88V56ATSQC&psc=1&refRID=J128DZ3J1W88V56ATSQC


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 21, 2020)

JohnnyTK said:


> ....any suggestions of brands would be appreciated?


The other posts here suggest some file brands, but here's a discussion about handles you might be interested in too....

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/finally-a-good-file-handle.1789/#post-18248


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 21, 2020)

Nowadays Nicholson files are all made in Brazil - and they are far poorer than an old rusty one made in NAmerica.  I am finding that the offshore ones are getting better - they last longer and cut better than the ones from 5 years ago.

If I could afford them my files woupd be Pferd.  no question.


----------



## Crankit (Feb 21, 2020)

Simonds files are good as well, usually find them and old Nicholson's at garage sales.

Wayne


----------



## trlvn (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a couple of old files marked "Globe Canada" and another marked "Black Diamond Canada".  I haven't really put any of them to the test so I can't say whether they are particularly good or bad.

I do have one file that is magnetized and I should just throw it out.  PITA trying to clean it!

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 22, 2020)

Craig - I think those magnetized ones are for critical applications like nuclear plants, etc., right?

When I worked at the old NOVA Service Centre outside of Calgary they had lots of those. They had them for the jet turbines used in their compressors.  There's a guy on YouTube called Donyboy73 - The Small Engine Repair Guy (I think he is out in your neck of the woods in fact). He has one video where he drills into a cylinder head w/o taking it apart. Can't recall why—maybe to put a Helicoil in the sparkplug hole or something. But he dips the drill bit in axle grease so it catches all (most) of the swarf. I suppose it's the same principle.

I know I wouldn't want to clean a magnetized file either. Just getting all those wire brush ends and chips out of my welding magnets is bad enough...but filings would be nasty.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't need to fret over a magnitized file, just demagnitize it.  Perhaps someone near you has a demag.  They are awesome!


----------



## JohnnyTK (Feb 26, 2020)

Went with Nicolson. I was in a happy place at the KBC warehouse. Plus who does not love a catalog.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 26, 2020)

Beauty haul!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing better than new tools to play with  fondle drool over find a use for think up new projects for perform valuable tasks for the wife with.

Yeah, that's what I meant.

Good for you.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 29, 2020)

I have several sets of files from PA. As was stated they aren't spectacular but do OK. The best files I have are Nicholson I inherited from My Grandfather. I have purchased a couple new Nicholson, but, they aren't any better than the PA ones I have so certainly not worth the added cost (in my opinion). I haven't got any experience with anything else


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 30, 2020)

if you can find old Nicholson files at garage sales, either made in England or USA, but them: even worn out ones are useful.

Even PA files are OK, got great but OK.

'Made in Brazil' Nicholson files don't seem to hold up any better than PA files.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 30, 2020)

I agree. Last batch of Nicholson I got from KBC, the 6" were OK but 8" were not good. You could see incomplete serrations that looked stamped instead of cut & they dulled in no time on mild steel. Maybe they were in between stock where old=good & new=not-as-good, or maybe just got unlucky with a Monday batch. My old Nicholsons lasted me for 20 years. Good files are spendy like 2-3X but so is tossing out brand names we used to trust but seems like farmed out to inferior manufacturers. Many of the jeweler supply places carry good quality (typically European) files but familiarize yourself with the patterns & cut terminology & numbering system because they vary. With the FX going the wrong way they might burn a hole in the credit card.
https://www.gessweincanada.com/category-s/10437.htm
https://www.ottofrei.com/jewelry-to...lter:custitem_of_sca_type:Precision$2520Files

I tried a single Pferd purchase through Amazon. I think its up there quality wise. Trouble is always seems to be handyman sets or grades that are on the coarse side for metal work, at least the stuff I do.
https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=pferd+file&crid=1E5F859NLN8PB&sprefix=pferd+,aps,189&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_6


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah finding smooth cut file in larger sizes seems hard.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve got three Snap On, two Nicholson and a sandvik. They all seem to work fine, but they don’t see a lot of use.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 31, 2020)

One my 'one day' thoughts is to utilize the tool steel of a worn out file, anneal it, grind the old serrations off & re-make the cutting surface with old skool methods like video link. Then send it to the local bladesmith dude for hardening. Apparently part of the magic of why handmade files cut so well is the ever so slightly slightly random offset pattern that humans do naturally. I know this to be true of woodworking rasps with spot point or short length chiseled burrs, But I haven't found many references to metalworking files where the serrations seem to always be full span across the chord. There are some manufactured wavy pattern files.

Hand process starts about minute 5:00


----------



## PeterT (Mar 31, 2020)

another at about 2:50 (looks like full span but narrow file)


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 4, 2020)

PFERD Flat Hand File with Handle, American Pattern, Double Cut, Rectangular, Coarse, 12" Length, 1-5/32" Width, 9/32" Thickness and a 8"


----------



## Crankit (Aug 5, 2020)

I used Tom's recommendation and treated myself to a couple of Pferd files.....An aluminum file(which I never tried before) as well another lathe file.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 5, 2020)

PeterT said:


> another at about 2:50 (looks like full span but narrow file)


These two vids were fun to watch.  I find it fascinating how the "myth" about hand made files cutting better makes perfect sense when you think about it, especially after seeing how they are made. I too have heard that the "random" pattern is something manufacturers try to simulate to get the same effect. For some reason it always amuses me when we discover that imperfection is in fact a solution.

I'm also slightly concerned that I'm entering the same period of my life as the gentleman in the second video where I start needing suspenders to hold my pants up above my belly button.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janger (Aug 9, 2020)

Crankit said:


> I used Tom's recommendation and treated myself to a couple of Pferd files.....An aluminum file(which I never tried before) as well another lathe file.


So Wayne what do you think - have you had a chance to use them?


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 10, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'm also slightly concerned that I'm entering the same period of my life as the gentleman in the second video where I start needing suspenders to hold my pants up above my belly button.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Fond memories of my dad there for me.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 10, 2020)

PeterT said:


> One my 'one day' thoughts is to utilize the tool steel of a worn out file, anneal it, grind the old serrations off & re-make the cutting surface with old skool methods like video link. Then send it to the local bladesmith dude for hardening. Apparently part of the magic of why handmade files cut so well is the ever so slightly slightly random offset pattern that humans do naturally. I know this to be true of woodworking rasps with spot point or short length chiseled burrs, But I haven't found many references to metalworking files where the serrations seem to always be full span across the chord. There are some manufactured wavy pattern files.
> 
> Hand process starts about minute 5:00


That is some amazing handwork there. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 10, 2020)

Since I'm now nerding out over file making...


----------



## Crankit (Aug 10, 2020)

Janger said:


> So Wayne what do you think - have you had a chance to use them?


I used the aluminum file on some 1" square stock last week, it's aggressive in material removal and you will still need a file card handy. At least you won't be picking out pieces of aluminum like one does with a regular file.


----------

